# Jobseeker's welfare cheque; where can I cash it?



## majortomtom (1 Jun 2010)

help,
I'v been given my backdated dole payments since iv signed on 3 months back .. but its in  a cheque which i cant get cashed and i no longer have a bank account so what can i do.....does nyone know how quick the social welfare are at breakng up the cheque into smaller cheques which can be cashed at my local PO ?..im afraid if i giv it back to them itll be another age before i get it back...or how tricky is it to open up a new bank account? (i still have outstanding credit card bills with one of the banks, cant be that one).....maybe i could lodge the cheque into someone elses account...family member perhaps.....any help wud be much appreciated....tomtom


----------



## niceoneted (1 Jun 2010)

Do you have a post office account as if you do you could lodge it there and then with draw it. 
It might be worth asking in the local post office if they would cash it or go to the bank where the account the cheque was drawn on with valid identification and they may cash it.


----------

